# FFT - VST Plugin



## ste2425 (Dec 5, 2012)

hi

Havent been on here for quite a while but im back!!!!

Anyhoo for my final year project at uni im creating an automatic feedback suppressor vst plugin. I havent codded anything in C++ for nearly a year and a half but i have all of my lecture/lab notes and i got it pretty quickly first time round so im not worried about that.

However im using the steinberg VST SDK and was wondering if either A: does it have built in functions for FFT? or B: what other FFT libraries can the audio coders of you recomend? Id prefer one that have either tutorials or are quite easy to get my head around. Sadly i dont have allot of time to create this and carnt spend all if it trying to understand the FFT.

Been looking at FFTReal but carn't seem to find any form of support documentation, either by the author or people using it.

Thanks stephen


----------



## Kreij (Dec 6, 2012)

How about FFTW

Seems to be talked about on other forms. I've never used it, just helping you look.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 11, 2012)

great stuff ill start googling it up. 

Can you say any of those forum names? or is it against our forum rules? 

thanks


----------



## Kreij (Dec 11, 2012)

It's not against the rules, but it was just people recommending it to people who had posted a similar question about what FFT library was good. There was no real discussion on the libraries themselves.


----------

